# Experemint with soap and refractions.



## bartystewart (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey,

New here so thought I would start by posting some work. Just shot this one a week ago or so. 

Nikon D300 w/ Tamron 90mm Macro and Extension tubes. Lit with a few SB600s.

Shot at 2.8, 400 ISO


----------



## gardy90 (Aug 14, 2010)

wow thats neat, what is that a window screen or somthing?


----------



## bartystewart (Aug 14, 2010)

It is actually a strainer with some dish soap rubbed against it. Used a purple and yellow flower behind it for the background. Didn't really get that refraction look, but I came away with something completely unexpected.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 14, 2010)

I like how it came out.


----------



## dry3210 (Aug 14, 2010)

Very neat.  I think the strainer adds a lot to it


----------



## Stephen.C (Aug 15, 2010)

Very cool! I dig how you can only see the purple in the bubbles!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome shot! love the reflection inside the bubbles!


----------

